# mossberg 500



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been looking for a Mossberg 500(there's about a million different styles) with a collapsable stock and pistol grip. I cant find one anywhere around here, what the heck!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

buy an after market stock and grip and put them on the 500


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bud's Gun Shop has a couple; here's a link to one of them:

Mossberg 5003R 12g 18" 6SH CB MT 6POS $428.00 SHIPS FREE

or browse their entire selection of Mossbergs:

Mossberg Shotguns


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The 500 is a great gun for SD......JJ


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

